# Mike Tyson vs. Trevor Berbick - Nov 22, 1986



## Andrew Green (Oct 2, 2006)

This is the complete WBC Heavyweight title fight between Mike Tyson and Trevor Berbick. Mike Tyson becomes the youngest fighter to win the title at a mere 20 years old.                 

[yt]aXVLhr0eysI[/yt]


Tyson being interviewed on the fight a week later:

[yt]jZEeJ8Iucv8[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2006)

*Tyson nears return to ring; thinks about fighting women* 


> Mike Tyson said fans should not expect much of a fight when he steps back into the ring.
> 
> But the 40-year-old former heavyweight champ promised an entertaining show Friday night when he launches the "Mike Tyson's World Tour" in Youngstown.
> 
> ...



Her promoter said that the fight would not happen.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 17, 2006)

Yup, he's gone from one of the best ever to a sideshow attraction...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, very much so. It's a shame, but only one person is to blame, it seems to me.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 17, 2006)

Wait... lemme guess.... His financial advisor? 

He was making more in a single fight then most people make in a lifetime, maybe him and MC Hammer could hook up as roomates and split the rent?


----------



## Tames D (Oct 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> This is the complete WBC Heavyweight title fight between Mike Tyson and Trevor Berbick. Mike Tyson becomes the youngest fighter to win the title at a mere 20 years old.
> 
> [yt]aXVLhr0eysI[/yt]
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting this fight. I forgot how pathetic Berbick looked at the end.


----------

